# Soft - Knieprotektoren für die Dame in kleinen Größen ?



## freetourer (11. Dezember 2012)

Noch 13 Tage bis Heiligabend... - Ja, ich bin spät dran.

Gibt es Soft-Knieprotektoren alá O´Neal Sinner (die habe ich selber, werden aber wohl in der Größe S noch ordentlich zu groß sein), die einer zierlichen Frau mit Konfektionsgröße 36 passen?

Wichtig: bitte keine Hart - Plastik Protektoren

Danke vorab für die Hilfe


----------



## sunshine83 (11. Dezember 2012)

Hallo,
Habe die O'Neal Sinner ( in S ) probiert kann dir allerdings nur sagen das sie gepasst hätten. Ich habe nun die poc vpd 2.0 ( in S) und bin echt zufrieden! Ich steige komplett um auf poc. Habe noch von O'Neal Sinner (in S) Ellenbogenschoner, die schmeiß ich raus! Bin zwar zufrieden, aber poc gefällt mir besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freetourer (11. Dezember 2012)

sunshine83 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Habe die O'Neal Sinner ( in S ) probiert kann dir allerdings nur sagen das sie gepasst hätten. Ich habe nun die poc vpd 2.0 ( in S) und bin echt zufrieden! Ich steige komplett um auf poc. Habe noch von O'Neal Sinner (in S) Ellenbogenschoner, die schmeiß ich raus! Bin zwar zufrieden, aber poc gefällt mir besser.



Ich weiß ja - eine Frau fragt man(n) ja eigentlich nicht.

Aber wenn Dir der Sinner passt wäre ja interessant wie groß Du bist und wieviel Du wiegst.


----------



## Ferkelmann (11. Dezember 2012)

Kommt auch auf die Form der Gelenke an, da haben Frauen eher einen Nachteil gegenüber Männern
Meiner Frau passen die Sinner in S nicht, rutschen ihr permanent runter, daher fährt sie nur Hartschale. Dann sehen die Schienbeine auch besser aus im Sommer (mit Kleid).


----------



## ann_cooper (11. Dezember 2012)

Ich kann die 661 evo empfehlen, die hab ich mir letztes Jahr gekauft (also nicht das aktuelle Modell). Auf deren HP unter Size Chart ist ne Größentabelle, wonach ich mich gerichtet hatte. In Größe S wären sie für mich zu groß gewesen, Youth  passt perfekt.


----------



## Martina H. (11. Dezember 2012)

... die Poc Joint 2.0 sind in "S" sehr klein...


----------



## wildbiker (11. Dezember 2012)

Hab die POC Joint VPD Knee Knieschoner sitzen perfekt, rutschen nicht, hab allerdings Größe M, http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;navigation=1;product=33956;page=1;menu=1000,18,216;mid=456 
Schwitzen tut man zwar auch drunter, aber ist noch so ok. Gibs auch in Größe S


----------



## schloe (11. Dezember 2012)

das mit der kleinen Größe bei den POC kann ich bestätigen - ich habe gerade welche abzugeben weil sie mir (165cm) zu klein sind!


----------



## WarriorPrincess (6. April 2013)

Sorry, dass ich den alten Thread ausgrabe...

Überlege grad, mir O'Neal Protektoren zuzulegen (entweder Sinner, oder die AMX), komm aber mit deren Größentabellen nicht zurecht. Würde ich nach denen gehen, bräuchte ich (mit 1,62m und 56 kg) XL . Kann ich nicht glauben 
Habe die Shin Straight von O'Neal, und darin passt Größe S.

Hat eine von euch die Sinner oder AMX in ner kleinen Größe und kann mir helfen, die Größentabelle zu verstehen?


----------



## Ferkelmann (7. April 2013)

Meine Frau hat ein ähnliches Größe-Gewichts-Verhältnis und sie hat generelle Probleme mit reinen Knieprotektoren, da sie bei ihr immer runterrutschen. Ein Unterschied in der Passform zwischen Frau und Mann liegt wahrscheinlich nicht an der Größe der Protektoren selbst, sondern der Form des Knies. Bei Männern sind Gelenke meistens ausgeprägter als bei Frauen

Ihre Sinner hat die umgenäht und passen sie recht gut. Allerdings trägt sie nun ausschließlich Hartschalen-Schienbein-Protektoren, wegen der Schienbeine 
Ihre Sinner hat sie nun hier fast neu in S/M liegen.


----------



## mangolassi (8. April 2013)

@Ferkelmann und Ladies
Ist das mit der Knieschonerinkompatibilität nur bei deiner Frau so oder wurde das schon öfter beobachtet?
Ich hatte bisher nur ein Paar (Race Face Dig S) und die waren erst zu klein und sind dann gleich gerutscht.
Da die Suche nach Ersatz bisher erfolglos war, frage ich mich langsam ob ich nicht aufgeben und bei den Ixs Assault bleiben soll, die super sitzen und am Knie bleiben. Ich hätte nur gern mehr Schutz an der Seite.
Hat jemand Bluegrass Super Bobcat?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ferkelmann (9. April 2013)

Also ich finde es durchaus nachvollziehbar, daß bei ausgeprägteren Gelenken die Protektoren besser halten und nicht rutschen.
Der Umfang der Muskeln ist auch wichtig, damit die Protektoren grundsätzlich sitzen.

Klar gibt es auch viele Frauen, deren Knie und Ellenbogen ausgeprägter sind und die haben die Probleme nicht so.

Off topic: Ich finde es mittlerweile gut, daß meine Frau lange Protektoren trägt, so wie ihre Schienbeine und Waden teilweise aussagen. Aber noch schwerer, als vernünftige Schienbeinschützer zu finden, war die Auswahl eines passenden Savety Jackets. Da ist die Auswahl für Frauen noch bescheidener.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (12. April 2013)

Hab's jetzt einfach mal bestellt und ich würd sagen, die Knieschoner in S passen soweit.
was ich aber erschreckend fand: Die Ellbogenschoner (auch Sinner), ebenfalls in S schnüren mir fast das Blut ab und von der Optik her isses auch eher "Presswurst" - Dabei dachte ich, mit 56kg/1,62 doch recht normale Proportionen zu haben... 
Und die M sind mir dann gleich zu groß 
Auch wenn's in dem Thread hier um Knieschoner geht: Weiß jemand, ob sich die Sinner Ellbogenschoner noch weiten?


----------



## Frau Rauscher (12. April 2013)

hast Du mal die POC Ellbogenschoner probiert?
Die sitzen super ohne einzuschnüren, erst denke ich immer sie sind zu locker, aber dann passen sie sich an, und sitzen supergut und bequem


----------



## WarriorPrincess (13. April 2013)

Hatte bisher keine Möglichkeit die zu probieren... Unser Händler hier hat keine Soft-Protektoren, also werd ich entweder welche bestellen zum probieren oder irgendwann, wenn wir woanders sind, welche anprobieren... 
Is halt blöd, wenn man nicht so viel Händler-Auswahl hat... Aber danke für den Tipp! 

Edit: Hatte die Schoner jetzt mal ne Stunde oder so an, bin auch vor unserer Garage mal nen paar Meter gefahren, und letztlich geben die Ellbogenshconer doch erstaunlich gut nach/fühlen sich nicht mehr so straff an.
Einziger Nachteil, den ich bemerkt hab: Einige der Innenenähte sind etwas "rauh" bzw. es stehen angenähte Teile ab, so dass ich jetzt schon an den Stellen leichte Scheuerstellen habe.
Normal und behebbar, oder Grund zum Umtauschen oder gar zurückschicken?


----------



## Frau Rauscher (13. April 2013)

Das war der Grund warum ich diese nicht gekauft habe. Beim anprobieren hab ich mit nen Riesen Kratzer in den Arm geritzt mit nem Klett oder was da drin war


----------



## Sleyvas (14. April 2013)

Schonmal die Softknieprotektoren von Leatt ins Auge gefasst? Ich habe zu Hause die Sinner und bin mäßig zufrieden damit. Beim kürzlichen Shoppen konnte ich die Leatt-Protektoren anprobieren und war hellauf begeistert. Enorm bequem und unauffällig zu tragen! Größe S/M für ganz schmale Beine zu weit sein, allerdings sind die Schoner auch in Kindergröße erhältlich. Eventuell wäre das noch eine Option?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WarriorPrincess (16. April 2013)

Sodele, bin heut dann doch mal etwas weiter gefahren, um mehr Schoner auszuprobieren. Endergebnis: Ellbogen Sinner bleiben, aber für die Knie hab ich die poc gekauft. Sind am Kniegelenk selbst doch schmaler. Ich hoffe nur, dass das fehlende "Lüftungsloch" wirklich nicht viel ausmacht, wie der Händler meinte... Den Rest wird die Zeit jetzt zeigen...

(Und mein Männlein probiert seine noch aus... Sieht schon lustig aus: Mann beim Spülen mit Protektoren. Hausarbeit ist anscheinend doch sehr gefährlich )


----------



## WarriorPrincess (5. Mai 2013)

Sorry Mädels, ich muss den Thread nochmal für mich nutzen...

Hatte mir ja wie geschrieben die poc-Knieprotektoren geholt, weil die sich am besten anfühlten im Geschäft.
Problem, dass jetzt allerdings auf zwei Touren aufgetaucht ist: das eine Knie tut weh. Ich vermute, dass die auf der Kniescheibe drauf doch zu eng ansitzen (wobei das grad bei den ganzen Anproben das angenehmste war, weil halt nicht so viel "Luft" drumrum war...). Schmerzen traten nur auf den Touren mit Protektoren auf...
Hat jemand  ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht? Haben sich die Probleme gelegt oder gab es andere Lösungen als weitersuchen und andere Protektoren ausprobieren??


----------



## Bettina (5. Mai 2013)

Ich hatte auch mal das Gefühl, die eigentlich gut sitzenden Protektoren drücken auf die Kniescheibe. Habe dann ganz dünne Knielinge drunter gezogen und besser war's. Durch die Knielinge hatten die Protektoren etwas mehr Bewegungsraum, bzw. rutschen etwas mehr als auf der Haut.
Wird also besser, wenn sie sich etwas weiten...
Gruß B


----------



## 4mate (5. Mai 2013)

Wenn es nur ein Knie betrifft kann es auch am Knie liegen,
eine alte, vergessene Kriegsverletzung, eine Äonen zurück-
liegende Bänderverletzung vom Schi fahren, ein zerschrammmtes
Knie vom Kontakt Asphalt/Knie schleifend der Kindheit. Manche
historische Blessur meldet sich erst  nach 15 oder 20 Jahren
mit Schmerzen, auch durch veränderten Gebrauch des physischen
Körpers.
Einfach mal den Osteopaten drauf los lassen  Etwas über Cranio-
Sakrale Energieschemata lesen, Stichwort "palpieren" 

Wenn die Schoner 100% gleich sind bzw. links und rechts gleich,
wenn es das gibt, dann müssen sie spiegelbildlich Seitenverkehrt
sein! Soforthilfe am 'drückenden [Schonbein-Knie-]Schuh': ein
weiches Chiffontuch, handbreit zusammengelegt, nach dem anlegen
 der Schutzelemente leicht einschieben und polstern wie man denkt
das es helfen würde.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (5. Mai 2013)

@Bettina: Danke für den Tipp. Hab zwar keine Knielinge, aber ne 3/4-Lycra sollte auch aus dem Material sein, sodass ich das mal ausprobieren werd... 
 @4mate: Alte "Kriegsverletzungen" hab ich an beiden Knien weiß Gott jede Menge... Aber anscheinend haben nur die Protektoren die wieder wachgekitzelt... Werd eure Tipps mal ausprobieren.


----------

